# vgod elite rdta



## Wayne Ramsden (18/5/18)

Hi i bought a vgod rdta today.It takes a double coil .It is quite a mission to disasemble it and wick it .The flavour is superb.Im using fused clapton demon killer 0.30 ohm however my mod the voopoo alpha one reads at 0.13 ohm..its a regulated mod .Is there any reason for concern im vaping at 60 watts saw guy in america was toast from exploding ecigarette .Oms law and all that stuff is a bit complicated .Any help in laymans language would be appreciate thanks wayne


----------



## Adephi (18/5/18)

If you got a regulated mod you are good to go.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wayne Ramsden (18/5/18)

ok cool bananas so dont have to worry due to it being regulated ..good to know .Just a bit of humour on overseas review one character called it takeaway boo boo but its very solidly made .It eats battery life faster than my wifes ijoy diamond .When i m working on winter vortex i wont take the vgod atomiser will stick to the simpler smok baby beast


----------



## incredible_hullk (19/5/18)

Wayne Ramsden said:


> Hi i bought a vgod rdta today.It takes a double coil .It is quite a mission to disasemble it and wick it .The flavour is superb.Im using fused clapton demon killer 0.30 ohm however my mod the voopoo alpha one reads at 0.13 ohm..its a regulated mod .Is there any reason for concern im vaping at 60 watts saw guy in america was toast from exploding ecigarette .Oms law and all that stuff is a bit complicated .Any help in laymans language would be appreciate thanks wayne


Hi Wayne,

You are fine in a regulated mod space..0.13 ohm is correct - the 0.3 is for one coil so with 2 coils it’s half of one coil ohms

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (19/5/18)

Hi @Wayne Ramsden 
Good that you are asking here

What batteries are you using?

Even though you have a regulated mod, you still need to make sure that the batteries are capable of supplying the demand you are placing on them

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (19/5/18)

The batteries should be more than capable. The mod takes a pair of 18650 batteries coupled in series. I have the VooPoo Drag mod which drives anything that I pack on it with a smile.


----------



## Silver (19/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> The batteries should be more than capable. The mod takes a pair of 18650 batteries coupled in series. I have the VooPoo Drag mod which drives anything that I pack on it with a smile.



Ok, but which batteries are you using?


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (19/5/18)

Silver said:


> Ok, but which batteries are you using?



In the Drag mod? Also a pair of 18650 batteries.


----------



## Silver (19/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> In the Drag mod? Also a pair of 18650 batteries.



What i am asking is what make and model?
Each battery has its own maximum continuous amp draw rating (CDR)
One just needs to make sure your battery has a high enough CDR to meet the power you are dialling in


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (19/5/18)

Silver said:


> What i am asking is what make and model?
> Each battery has its own maximum continuous amp draw rating (CDR)
> One just needs to make sure your battery has a high enough CDR to meet the power you are dialling in



Samsung INR18650-30Q


----------



## Silver (19/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Samsung INR18650-30Q



Sorry, @Gandalf Vapes , i got confused, my question was actually for the thread creator @Wayne Ramsden

Lets say he was using samsung 30q batts

At 0.13 ohms and 60 watts as he refers to in the original post, he is drawing about 21.4 amps.
I = sqrt (P/R)

Maybe more than that considering efficiency of the mod

I think those 30Qs have a CDR of about 20A, not 100% sure, but that setup certainly sounds like it could be pushing the limits of the batteries, if not exceeding them.

We have spoken about this issue several times on the forum before. Having a regulated mod doesnt mean one can put in any batteries and any setup. Things can still go wrong because the mod doesnt know what batteries are in there or their max continuous CDR rating.

Edit - those samsung 30q batts do have a CDR of 20A , so they do seem like they could be in the realms of uncomfortable territory in the example above

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (19/5/18)

Silver said:


> Sorry, @Gandalf Vapes , i got confused, my question was actually for the thread creator @Wayne Ramsden
> 
> Lets say he was using samsung 30q batts
> 
> ...



I think he should still be able to get away with it. The battery has a safe pulse discharge rating of 30A for 6 seconds.but I agree with you. That is getting close to the border line.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (19/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> I think he should still be able to get away with it. The battery has a safe pulse discharge rating of 30A for 6 seconds.but I agree with you. That is getting close to the border line.



Correct

Only problem is if the mod gets stuck in an autofire situation (either in the pocket or some other malfunction) then one has to fall back on the continuous rating to prevent problems.

Thats why its always better to build to the CDR and even have a safety margin

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (19/5/18)

Silver said:


> Correct
> 
> Only problem is if the mod gets stuck in an autofire situation (either in the pocket or some other malfunction) then one has to fall back on the continuous rating to prevent problems.
> 
> Thats why its always better to build to the CDR and even have a safety margin



That brings on an interesting question: How does a manufacturer advertise that a mod can produce up to 220W + when the battery doesn't have the capacity of safely producing such high wattage? I don't think that a much higher current battery can be made the same size as an 18650. Do these mods have some kind of mini inverter built into them that I don't know about? If not then it is mathematically impossible without overloading the battery.


----------



## Raindance (19/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> That brings on an interesting question: How does a manufacturer advertise that a mod can produce up to 220W + when the battery doesn't have the capacity of safely producing such high wattage? I don't think that a much higher current battery can be made the same size as an 18650. Do these mods have some kind of mini inverter built into them that I don't know about? If not then it is mathematically impossible without overloading the battery.


As far as I know only DNA mods and specifically Lost Vape actually explain the actual performance of their mods. A DNA75 board will only achieve 75W in a very small resistance range. I can not recall precisely now but I think it is between the lowest functioning resistance up to something like 0.43 Ohm. You can build at 1.2Ohm but max output would be significantly lower than 75W. I will see if I can attach a pic of the output graph they include in their packaging.



The board will also limit maximum battery draw to a certain level. My DNA166 this level is 19.6 Ampere if I recall correctly. Further more, yes these boards are in fact inverters of sorts and use various forms of electronic trickery to attain some more output that what we would were we using straight DC voltage. There is a level of conversion to a type of AC output as well.

Bottom line, see if your mod paperwork indicates max draw on the battery somewhere. I think most would be in the region of 20A and use cells rated accordingly. My personal preference is to use nothing with less than a 20A CDR rating. Using a cell with a lower rating may not lead to a catastrophic failure immediately, although a worst case scenario is always possible, in a best case the strain on the cell will have it wear out considerably faster and your mod will not perform as intended.

Just noted when taking the below pic, I should be using 25Amp CDR on my DNA75's were I to want to use it safely at high wattage's.


Note the output and input values above made possible by "electronic trickery".

Also, and lastly, watch Mooch's videos on the topic of battery safety. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCePHh3NMvu3rW2LFJeOWo-Q
Compulsory viewing for all of us.

Hope this helps.

Regards

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (19/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Also, and lastly, watch Mooch's videos on the topic of battery safety. https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCePHh3NMvu3rW2LFJeOWo-Q
> Compulsory viewing for all of us.
> 
> Hope this helps.
> ...



Thanks so much for that! That was very educating. I have just watched Mooch's first video. It is always such a pleasure to watch somebody who knows what he is talking about.

Here is a thing though: We have been talking about the batteries that I use in my mods. What does Wayne Ramsden have in his mods?

My personal preference in my decks are 0.3 to 0.5 Ohm and my happy vaping wattage is 55 to 60 watts depending on how many people I want to piss off with vape clouds on the day

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (19/5/18)

Epic post @Raindance !!!
Thank you

@Gandalf Vapes , you are right, lets wait for @Wayne Ramsden to explain what batteries he is using in that setup. My feeling is he needs ones with a 25A CDR. Not many batteries have that. I think only a few that are easily locally available.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (22/5/18)

I have just replaced my coils and to my shock and horror, they measured out at 0.15 Ohms. Anyway, I completed the build and I tested it and I nearly choked myself to death  !!! My new happy medium on these coils is 35W. (Coil Factor) The nice thing about these coils at such a low resistance is they fire superbly fast. 15.275A (I = sqrt (P/R)). Great coils!


----------



## Raindance (22/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> I have just replaced my coils and to my shock and horror, they measured out at 0.15 Ohms. Anyway, I completed the build and I tested it and I nearly choked myself to death  !!! My new happy medium on these coils is 35W. (Coil Factor) The nice thing about these coils at such a low resistance is they fire superbly fast. 15.275A (I = sqrt (P/R)). Great coils!


35W? 4.2 x 15 = 63 Watt. Also 4.2V / 0.15Ohm = 28Amps thus you are actually vaping at 117.6 Watt. Or am I misunderstanding the above?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (22/5/18)

Raindance said:


> 35W? 4.2 x 15 = 63 Watt. Also 4.2V / 0.15Ohm = 28Amps thus you are actually vaping at 117.6 Watt. Or am I misunderstanding the above?
> 
> Regards



No. I think you are using the wrong formula. This is a regulated mod. (Tesla Punk 220W) 2.291V / 0.15 Ohm = 15.7333A. That is what I worked out, only in reverse this time. My mod shows it is putting out 2.36V. So, the formula for that is 2.36V / 0.15 Ohm = 15.3 recurring A Same Same.


----------



## Raindance (22/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> No. I think you are using the wrong formula. This is a regulated mod. (Tesla Punk 220W) 2.291V / 0.15 Ohm = 15.7333A. That is what I worked out, only in reverse this time. My mod shows it is putting out 2.36V. So, the formula for that is 2.36V / 0.15 Ohm = 15.3 recurring A Same Same.


Sorry @Gandalf Vapes , You are in power mode and not on a mech as I assumed. Assumption just gave birth to another.. you know what! Lol.

Sorry about that.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (22/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Sorry @Gandalf Vapes , You are in power mode and not on a mech as I assumed. Assumption just gave birth to another.. you know what! Lol.
> 
> Sorry about that.
> 
> Regards



Hahahahaha!!!!!! Ooh hell no. I really want to get myself a little mech squonker one day but when I get one, I will definitely wind my own coils to meet my vaping preference. In fact, I am thinking of doing that for my regulated mods as well. It will work out cheaper. When I bought these premade coils, I didn't realize that the resistance was so low. I didn't ask. I didn't specify. Stupid me, but after vaping in them for a few hours, I think they are bloody fantastic! They hit like a kick from a mule in the gut and when I fire.

I am a pretty new to vaping on these new more advanced mods. I started on those little Vape Sticks where I used to have to suck it so hard to get anything out of it, I felt that I had sucked my balls up into my nostrils.

Check out my post in the Introduce Yourself thread. That will give you a pretty good background on my limited experience with Vaping. https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-526#post-672037

Best regards and happy vaping....

PS: Edited to fix a few typos.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (22/5/18)

Gandalf Vapes said:


> Hahahahaha!!!!!! Ooh hell no. I really want to get myself a little mech squonker one day but when I get one, I will definitely wind my own coils to meet my vaping preference. In fact, I am thinking of doing that for my regulated mods as well. It will work out cheaper. When I bought these premade coils, I didn't realize that the resistance was so low. I didn't ask. I didn't specify. Stupid me, but after vaping in them for a few hours, I think they are bloody fantastic! They hit like a kick from a mule in the gut and when I fire.
> 
> I am a pretty new to vaping on these new more advanced mods. I started on those little Vape Sticks where I used to have to suck it so hard to get anything out of it, I felt that I had sucked my balls up to my nostrils.
> 
> ...


Building your own coils is very satisfying, a great saving and the best part is, you can build for the vape you like. You can choose to build very fancy or very plain as pre-made wires of all descriptions are currently available. Practicing and getting this art (not really that difficult) under the belt will set you up nicely for the day you get that mechanical mod.

Must admit it took me two years before venturing onto the mechanical scene, no need to rush, this journey is meant to be fun after all so vape and move at your own pace.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Gandalf Vapes (22/5/18)

Raindance said:


> Building your own coils is very satisfying, a great saving and the best part is, you can build for the vape you like. You can choose to build very fancy or very plain as pre-made wires of all descriptions are currently available. Practicing and getting this art (not really that difficult) under the belt will set you up nicely for the day you get that mechanical mod.
> 
> Must admit it took me two years before venturing onto the mechanical scene, no need to rush, this journey is meant to be fun after all so vape and move at your own pace.
> 
> Regards



To be very honest, Vaping is so much more fun and interesting than than smoking those old death sticks. We can make our own mods, we can build our own decks and we can make our own juices. In the short time I have been vaping, it has become my favorite hobby. I have started making my own juices. I have started building my own decks. All I need to do now is start winding my own coils, which I plan on starting very soon.

You mentioned savings. In the last six months, with what I used to pay for cigarettes, everything that I have bought for vaping has already paid for it's self. I also have an advantage in that I am an electronics technician, so I know Watt's law and Ohms law very well among many other things like the Buck Convertor. That is what I suspect they use in regulated mods 

I actually regret the post that I made in my post #6 in this thread. I trusted my regulated mods too much to do the calculations. When Silver questioned/corrected my reply I went back and did the maths. SIlver was 100% correct. I will never make that mistake again.

Keep well and happy vaping

Reactions: Like 2


----------

